# Bolt Bending



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a Mauser project in the works and was wanting to know if any of you guys bent bolts or know of anyone who can. It is a very small bend job since i am using see through mounts.

Thanks


----------



## amcqueen (Oct 1, 2008)

*Bending*

I have done many Mauser projects. Bending the bolt handle is best done using forging blocks. On top of that you will also need to use heat control paste around the bolt body and a aluminum heat sink screwed into the shroud threads. This will direct heat away from the lugs.


----------



## Clemson (Oct 1, 2008)

Contact Jack Hamrick, address below:

http://msnusers.com/JWHamrickfiles/_whatsnew.msnw

Also, you didn't ask, but do yourself a favor and lose the see-through mounts.  They are an absolute abomination on a hunting rifle.  The scope is mounted way too high, ther is zero need to use open sights on a hunting rifle with today's scopes, the see-throughs inevitably get knocked out of alignment, normally when you don't know it until after you take a shot.  

Jack does excellent bolt and safety conversions.

Clemson


----------



## thomasr (Oct 1, 2008)

I did a similar project with a Yugo 24/47.  I had the bolt bent by a professional gunsmith with all the tools well versed in the operation.  He did a great job, but with only so much length to work with on the bend, I wound up having to use “high” rings so the handle would clear the new Traister (sp?) safety and to clear the scope.  Shoots great but that is the only thing about my custom build I don’t like…with high rings I don’t feel like my cheek is 100% welded to the stock and it’s still kind of a close fit between my fingers and scope if I’m working the action fast.  Oh, and by all means loose the see through rings for the reasons already mentioned, but I digress.
If I had it to do over again I’d have the original bolt handle cut completely off and a new one welded on.  You can get new ones from places like Brownells.  I remembered there being a Remington styled handle that was curved to miss the safety and scope and it was less than $20.  After the fact the GS I used said he could do it (the cut and weld), but unfortunately not long afterwards he had a career ending stroke and I haven’t picked up the chase.    That’s my one and only regret with my project.  Good luck!!!



P.S.
There was additional info on bolt bending in this thread.    http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=93297


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd hold off on Jack Hamrick for the time being.  He's had my mauser since May and back on August 1st he said he'd have it to me in 2 weeks.  Its now Oct 2nd and I still don't have it.  He did tell me in September that he'd had some health issues that had prevented him from working for a while.  I hope he's ok.  I sent him an email today asking him for a delivery date.

I'll post back what I hear.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 2, 2008)

Clemson said:


> Contact Jack Hamrick, address below:
> 
> http://msnusers.com/JWHamrickfiles/_whatsnew.msnw
> 
> ...



X2 on the see through.  Horrid dependability.


----------



## Laman (Oct 2, 2008)

I have customized about 12 Mausers over the years, go with the longer bolt handle rather than just bending, you won't regret it makes a big difference.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 2, 2008)

Try  this link A bunch of very interesting information, and step by step instructions.  
http://www272.pair.com/stevewag/


----------



## Back2class (Oct 31, 2008)

leoparddog said:


> I got my Mauser back from Jack Hamrick.  Overall the metal work (polishing, fitting, bluing) seems to be first class.
> 
> Something did happen to my wood stock that I sent to him, it was a prefinished Boyd's stock, and the finish and stain is gone from a patch about the size of two quarters on the forend.  Obviously something happened to it - what I don't know.  I may be able to restain and seal it.  I was going to buy a B&C stock sometime in the future for this gun, but I am still disapointed that he didn't make a better attempt to repair the finish on the stock.
> 
> ...



YIKES!
  I think you are being quite nice about that $500 hack job.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm with Laman  welding a custom handle is a much better option. There are some nice ones out there. Cut of the handle and have it tigged then clean it up and polish.. It will end up longer than any bent handle.


----------

